# Pioneer DEX M400 help



## jones571 (Mar 14, 2012)

First post, found this site and thought I'd give this a try.

I need a DEX M400 controller to replace the one in my vehicle.

RCA jacks seem to be broken/faulty connection, unit mounted under seat and movement seems to make it worse.

I am hoping to find a replacement instead of trying to fix it, it would be easier if a replacement might be available, I could unplug the old and plug in the new, at least worth a try.

Does anyone have one, or have a lead on where I might find one?

thanks,

Bob


----------



## wavtaper (Dec 30, 2012)

Are you still looking for a pioneer DEX-M400? I have one new in the box, never used. I bought it from a car installer for use for a "M" series changer, but then I changed my mind about the install and it has sat for years. Just pulled everything out of storage. Thinking $20 + Shipping? I think there is a remote new in the box as well. Please let me know asap, I need to start downsizing!
Scott


----------



## jones571 (Mar 14, 2012)

yes I would like to buy it for $20 if you have the remote also.

let me know.

Bob


----------



## jones571 (Mar 14, 2012)

any way to get you to send me an image of what the parts look like?

thanks, 

Bob

[email protected]


----------



## wavtaper (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is a pic- everything is still sealed in the original bags, including the remote and controller. At the time I had an M series home changer, and was planning on installing a car changer in an old Chevelle I had, but I think I couldn't retrofit the radio it had or something, so I was going to give this a try, but never did. I also have a KEH-M8500 cassette/CD changer control. It has the flip-down faceplate so you when it flips up, the cassette tape is hidden. This is also new in the box, in case you are interested before I list it on Ebay. I'm figuring $10 for shipping, I can mail it out tomorrow if you like, I have most of the day off. 

If you're comfortable with me invoicing you thru paypal, we can go that way. My ebay username is "wavtaper" as well, if you need to look at my rating. We can go thru ebay as well, just not sure how to do it as a transaction?

Let me know,
Scott


----------



## wavtaper (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry just realized you included your email. My email is "[email protected]". Forgot to mention did a google search on the DEX, and this was the first result-


----------



## jones571 (Mar 14, 2012)

OK, I'll take it for $20 plus $10 shipping, $30 total.


----------



## jones571 (Mar 14, 2012)

Scott,

Please confirm that you received the paypal payment.

thanks,

Bob


----------

